# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zegwaard (Almere)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zegwaard

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Filmwijk, Huisartsen, Almere

Adres: Greta Garboplantsoen 1, Almere

Website: www.gezondheidscentrumfilmwijk.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zegwaard*

----------

